# Anti-perspirant or deodorant, which is safer to use ?



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 13, 2014)

I was just reading a short article that explains why we should use deodorant rather than an anti-perspirant, especially women. The article explains about toxins being discarded through our sweat glands , one important place being the armpit.
Here is a copy of the article:

"A MUST READ..!!!


http://www.healthdigezt.com
This is a vital information - literally of life and death - Be sure to read it and send it to those who appreciate it.
WATER AND SOAP IN ARMPIT
BEFORE BEDTIME
We spend the night with clean and underarm deodorant, to be a free breathing time the armpit.
Some time ago, I went to a seminar on Breast Cancer, led by Terry Birk with support from Dan Sullivan.
During the discussion, asked why the most common reason for developing breast cancer tumors is near the armpit.
My question could not be answered at that time.
This information was sent to me recently, and I'm glad it has been answered.
I informed a friend who is undergoing chemotherapy and she said that I had this information, obtained in a support group that frequents ...
Now I want to share information with you.!The main cause of Breast Cancer
is the use of anti-perspirant!
Most products on the market are a combination of anti-perspirant/deodorants.
Look at the labels!
Deodorant is fine,
ANTI-PERSPIRANT, NO.
The concentration of toxins causes
cell mutation:
CANCER. Here's why:
The human body is just a few areas where it can eliminate toxins: behind the knees, behind the ears, the English area and armpits.
Toxins are eliminated through perspiration.
The anti-perspirant, as the name says, prevents you from perspiring, thereby inhibiting the body to eliminate toxins through the armpits.
These toxins do not magically disappear.
As not come with sweat, the organism ta deposited in the lymph glands found under the arms.
Most breast cancers occur in the upper outside quadrant of the breast area.
Precisely where are the glands in men seems to occur to a lesser extent, but are not exempt from
Breast Cancer develop because of the anti-perspirant used instead of soap and water.
The difference lies in the fact that when men use anti-perspirant, not applied directly to the skin, they do so in large part on the hair of the armpits.
Women who apply antiperspirant or aftershave shaving the underarms, increase the risk due to tiny injuries and skin irritations which make harmful chemical components to penetrate more quickly into the body,
Please pass this informatión everyone ...
Breast Cancer is becoming frighteningly common and this warning may save some lives.
If somehow doubt this information, they can make their own investigations
They'll probably come to the same conclusion."


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I was just reading a short article that explains why we should use deodorant rather than an anti-perspirant, especially women. The article explains about toxins being discarded through our sweat glands , one important place being the armpit.
> Here is a copy of the article:
> 
> "A MUST READ..!!!
> ...



I've always suspected anti-perspirants were dodgy. This confirms it. And there are plenty of natural based products out to use instead.


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

An easy and effective *homemade deodorant* is a mix of coconut oil and baking soda. You can add a drop of essential oils if you prefer to have a fragrance. This actually works great at deodorizing but baking soda can be abrasive for sensitive skin so go easy at first.
*Crystal or Rock deodorants* (now available in roll-on as well) work very well for some people. They are widely available and very affordable.
If you don’t mind experimenting and spending a little money to pamper your pits, support an Etsy shop or local bath product manufacturer and keep trying until you find one you love.
And finally, I like to consult the Environmental Working Group’s website that examines ingredients and rates products based on safety. Suave, for example, never scores well but some products (Secret and Speedstick, for example) have select antiperspirants that are scored as safer for use.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2014)

Anti-perspirants always work better than deodorants, but when I found that many have aluminum in them, I stopped using them.  I think there's one natural stick anti-perspirant out there, Tom's brand, that has no junk ingredients or aluminum.  I use some natural deodorants I buy at the health food store, various brands, don't have a favorite yet.  I have tried coconut oil also, good if you have the time to let it soak in and dry.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 13, 2014)

An anti-perspirant is necessary when we are going to be out in public, and need our clothes to look nice, but if I am just working out in the yard, then I think it is a good thing for my body to perspire, and get rid of any contaminants that it can shed through sweating. 
As a general rule, I just need a deodorant; and I like the idea of using something natural; so I am going to read more about mixing coconut oil and baking soda for this purpose. Coconut oil stays solid unless it is very warm; so it would be easy to use and not messy as long as it was in solid form.
I had read about the aluminum being in some of the formulas, but other than that, I didn't realize that the underarm area was one of the most important areas for our body to eliminate toxins. With cancer in so many forms being almost epidemic now; I think that anything that I can do to prevent toxins from building up in my body makes sense for me to do.


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Anti-perspirants always work better than deodorants, but when I found that many have aluminum in them, I stopped using them.  I think there's one natural stick anti-perspirant out there, Tom's brand, that has no junk ingredients or aluminum.  I use some natural deodorants I buy at the health food store, various brands, don't have a favorite yet.  I have tried coconut oil also, good if you have the time to let it soak in and dry.



They need to love us, funk and all I say!:bowknot:


----------

